# iJoy Limitless RDTA



## skola (28/4/16)

If this has already been posted, mods please delete.

Avocado Killer?























*Product introduction*

IJOY Limitless RDTA Atomizer, unique 2 post deck design. It features with two post build deck, innovative side fill, dual slotted direct airflow, sidewall wicking ports and delrin chuff cap.

Parameters

IJOY Limitless RDTA Atomizer 
1. Liquid Capacity: 4ml
2. Diameter: 24 mm
3. Colors: Black, Silver

*IJOY Limitless RDTA Atomizer comes with *


1× IJOY Limitless RDTA Atomizer 
Spare Parts
Simple packing. Customary Packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.

Features

1. 2 post deck

2. Adjustable pin with PEEK insulator

3. Hybrid Compatible

4. Innovative cotton reservoirs

5. 4ml juice capacity

6. Innovative juice side filling

7. adjustable airflow

8. Delrin chuff cap

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

I must say, this does look really nice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/16)

4ml Tank! I'm interested!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/16)

It's a really nice looking attie. 
I think it's funny they use the words unique 2 post design when it's just a velocity style deck with champers around the edges.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (28/4/16)

Why do they make the drip tips so short? I really hate that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## moonunit (28/4/16)

The side filling alone makes it an Avocado killer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GreenyZA (29/4/16)

Well, give me both, I'll doe the samw build and I'm sure both RDTA will be VERY close in term of flavour and vapour. I'd love to test it though... For science we will test!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (29/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Why do they make the drip tips so short? I really hate that.


----------



## zadiac (29/4/16)

skola said:


>



Doesn't add much to the tip. Still don't like it. That's why I never bought the moonshot.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Attie (2/5/16)




----------



## Kalashnikov (3/5/16)

Attie said:


>



The guy in the video only puts the wicks till the top of the tank. How would that work? what would happen when the liquid drops? i would have thought top coil tanks would need the wick going right to the bottom of the tank


----------



## Necropolis (3/5/16)

I don't get the whole tank below the coil design - just seems silly to me...


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/5/16)

Necropolis said:


> I don't get the whole tank below the coil design - just seems silly to me...


Technically it would be less likely to leak as airflow holes and coil are above the liquid


----------



## Andre (3/5/16)

Necropolis said:


> I don't get the whole tank below the coil design - just seems silly to me...


Your coil is not immersed in liquid (imparting heat to all your juice) as is the case with traditional tanks. Thus, you get more of a dripper vape. Based on my experience with the Avocado and Theorem this certainly is the case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)

Following how much I appreciate the Tornado , this looks to be a great piece of kit.


----------

